# CATALOGO DE EDIFICIOS 2000-2006



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Aquí se muestra imágenes de algunos de los edificios construidos desde el año 2000 hasta hoy, o que están en proyecto.

*ESCUELA DE POSTGRADO DE LA UNIVERSIDAD DE LIMA*








Inaugurado en el 2004, es un edificio inteligente, con tecnología de punta. Tiene 11 pisos y tres sótanos. La torre del reloj tiene una altura de 56 metros.
_Foto: Guillermo_


*CHOCAVENTO*








Este edificio inteligente fue inaugurado en el 2001. Tiene 25 pisos y 5 sótanos. Con sus 107 metros, es el segundo edificio más alto del país, después de la Torre de Lima.


*NUEVA BIBLIOTECA NACIONAL*
















Tendrá depósitos climatizados (para conservar microfilmes, fotografías, videos, discos, etc.), catorce salas de investigación para un total de 526 lectores, una zona recreativa y un teatro para 570 personas. Asimismo, tendrá salas de uso múltiple, cafetería, tiendas y anfiteatro al aire libre para 2.000 personas.


*EDIFICIO NACIONAL*








Este edificio de oficinas A1 está ubicado en la calle Los Rosales, San Isidro.
Tiene 14 pisos y cuenta con circuito cerrado de TV y acabados de lujo.


*NUEVA SEDE DEL MINISTERIO PUBLICO EN TRUJILLO*








_Foto: Libidito_


*PLAZA TRES*








Se construiría este año en San Isidro, en la esquina de Choquehuanca y Camino Real. Será el primer edificio del denominado Plaza Real Centro Empresarial, que albergará cuatro modernos edificios de oficinas sobre un terreno de aproximadamente 12,000 m².








El Plaza Tres tendrá 21 pisos y 6 sótanos. Sin embargo, nótese que el cono superior se prolonga hasta alcanzar una altura equivalente a un edificio de 26 pisos. El edificio contará con auditorio, 6 ascensores, cafetería, aire acondicionado, CCTV, fibra óptica, ancho de banda y un estacionamiento para 471 vehículos. En el 2003 se hizo el movimiento de tierras y el vaciado de los muros apantallados. Sin embargo, la construcción se detuvo temporalmente debido a la situación general del mercado inmobiliario.
El diseño del Plaza Tres es del arquitecto Bernardo Fort Brescia.


*CENTRO FINANCIERO DE LIMA*








Conjunto de dos edificios, en la esquina de la Vía Expresa del Paseo de la República y Javier Prado. El edificio más alto tendrá 40 pisos.


*HOTEL LIBERTADOR*








Edificio situado en la esquina de Javier Prado y Las Begonias. Tendrá 40 pisos.


*HOTEL HILTON INTERNATIONAL*








Edificio en Miraflores, en la esquina de Schell y el Parque Kennedy, frente a Ripley.


*REAL DOS*








Será construido el próximo año en San Isidro. Tendrá 14 pisos y 6 sótanos. Asimismo, auditorio, 4 ascensores, aire acondicionado, CCTV, fibra óptica y ancho de banda. Contará también con estacionamiento para 172 vehículos.


*EDIFICIO CAMPO DE MARTE*








Edificio de departamentos de 14 pisos en Jesús María


*EDIFICIO MALECON BAJADA BALTA*








Edificio de departamentos de 20 pisos en Miraflores


*EDIFICIO PARDO CINCO*








Edificio de departamentos en Miraflores


*RESIDENCIAL ALBERTO DEL CAMPO*








Edificio de departamentos de 15 pisos en Magdalena. 


*EDIFICIO PARQUE HORACIO URTEAGA*








Este edificio de departamentos de 17 pisos se halla en Jesús María


*CONDOMINIO LA ARBOLEDA*








Edificio de departamentos de 16 pisos en Magdalena


*RESIDENCIAL NAZCA*








Edificio de departamentos de 18 pisos en Jesús María


*TORRE SAN ANTONIO*








Edificio de departamentos de 20 pisos en Miraflores


*TORRE BALTA*








Edificio de departamentos de 17 pisos en Miraflores.


*MALECON BALTA*








Edificio de departamentos de 21 pisos en Miraflores


*PARQUE MIRAFLORES*








Edificio de 19 pisos, en la esquina de 28 de Julio y Reducto


*RESIDENCIAL EL MIRADOR*








Edificio de departamentos de 17 pisos en Jesús María


*DEL CAMPO PLAZA*








Edificio de departamentos de 15 pisos


*CONDOMINIO EL POLO (SURCO)*








Edificio de departamentos de 15 pisos


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

el edificio malecon bajada balta creo que ya está terminado


----------



## ZhEr0 (Jun 23, 2004)

pedro1011 said:


> *PLAZA TRES*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SI!! PLAZA 3!! , no se por que tanto me he encari~ado mucho con este edificio , me encanta!! , estas seguro pedro?? este a~o??


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Me daria mucho gusto ver este edificio finalmente en construccion, Pedro estas seguro de que se construye? y que hay con el Centro Financero (las dos torres negras)? si tienes alguna info ponla kay:


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

el plaza 3 y el real 2, están chéveres. pero el primero la verdad es que no me gusta mucho.... ese triángulo en la punta... estilo gorro del mago berlin, me da mal preságio.

El segundo., (real dos) si me gusta se ve elegante y sóbrio.

¿Cúal es el lugar exacto, en donde se están construyendo? gracias.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

el mago berlin!!! esa es la frase de la semana!!!!


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Pedro, gracias por el reconocimiento 

Y si, el edificio del Icpna debe tener como 6 pisos, parece que asi se quedara ya que es ancho.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

la biblioteca nacional es la que mas me gusta


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

El icpna esta avanzadazo ya tiene casi todo el casco completo y la otra vez lo conte y eran 7 pisos, esa zona se esta llenando de edificios (universidad de Lima, Impsta, uno de una empresa de seguridad y todos los del cerro camacho).
Ojala que el Plaza tres se construye pronto iwal que el real 6 y el centro financiero. Alguien sabe del edificio inteligente que estaba planeando construir el CC Caminos del Inca al costado, creo que tendría unos 18 pisos, salio en Dia 1 y creo que Jota puso la notica al mismo tiempo que el nuevo mall de Larcomar. En fin suerte Lima! y que bueno que las provincias participen con al menos un edificio. Pedro has visto la cantidad de edificios altos de viviendas que se tiene planeado construir en Jesus María, Miraflores y hasta en Magdalena y San Miguel. Basta con ver los clasificados del Comercio un domingo.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

el plaza tres parece taladro


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

ahh pero el que mas me gusta es el skyline de el malecon balta, me gusta el diseño


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

De nada, Guillermo.  
Pacolam: el edificio Plaza Tres estará en la esquina de Choquehuanca y Camino Real.
Filter: los proyectos de ambos edificios están incluidos en la página web de Inversiones Centenario, la inmobiliaria encargada de los mismos.
Sebvill: tienes razón con lo de los edificios de vivienda. Hay muchísimos de buena altura, que voy a continuar poniendo en ese thread. Está espectacular el asunto.


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

Seeeeee ya me doy cuenta q el plaza 3 y 2 se ven super chvres ya quiero verlos terminados!!!!!!!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

a mi tb me encantarìa verlos todos los dìas ya q toy cerca de ahi


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Pedro: bravazo, gracias por postear esas fotos y seguir posteando! en verdad te pasas muchas gracias!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Esta bueno el thread Pedro, gracias.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

interesante, el edificio q me causa mayor expectativa es el plaza tres, se hara????


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

guillermo said:


> Pedro, gracias por el reconocimiento
> 
> Y si, el edificio del Icpna debe tener como 6 pisos, parece que asi se quedara ya que es ancho.


qué pena, parece que es el más chico de los que hay en lima


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

No creo, el del centro de Lima, que dicho sea de paso es el mas antiguo, tiene seis pisos.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Existe el proyecto *Edificios El Golf Miró Quesada*, por el cual se planea construir, en un terreno de 6,288 m2, con frente hacia el Golf de San Isidro, dos edificios de 28 pisos y uno de 19, todos de departamentos destinados al sector socioeconómico "A".
La inversión sería de US$ 39.4 millones. El proyecto, que tiene licencia de construcción vigente, viene siendo aplazado hasta que se den mejores señales de reactivación en la demanda.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

AQUI EDIFICIOS DE TRUJILLO

EL ICPNA EN TRUJILLO URB EL RECREO



















EL SERVAT


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> el plaza tres parece taladro


Tenía q ser Liquid..... Ese diseño es una expresión absoluta de la modernidad que está imperando en construcciones latinoamericanas y seguro podrías decir algo mas alturado sobre ese edificio :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: 

Tiene buena altura, ojalá usen acabados de piedras dentro para que se mantenga el estilo exterior. Pero lo mas importante, ojalá lo hagan pronto.

Buena recopilación Pedro


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

una pregunta:
¿cuando se construyo el servat ?????????????


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

*BANCO WIESE*








Inaugurado en el 2000. Tiene 20 pisos y 90 metros.


*TORRE WIESE*








Este edificio, inaugurado en el 2001, tiene 19 pisos y 85 metros.


*EDIFICIO ALONDRA*








Edificio de 18 pisos inaugurado en el 2001


*MARMARIS (MIRAFLORES)*








Edificio de 17 pisos y 2 sótanos, en el Malecón de la Marina. Inaugurado en el 2001.


*REAL UNO (SAN ISIDRO)*








Este edificio, inaugurado en el año 2000, tiene 13 pisos y 4 sótanos.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

El Servat es recontra antiguo...estamos hablando de edificios construidos entre el 2000 y el 2006.

En cuanto al ICPNA...realmente me parece un edificio recontra huachafo...un edificio que fue pequeño pero que a la hora de agrandarlo le hicieron un no se que...lo dejaron horriblemente.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Esos edificios residenciales que planean construir en San Isidro como menciono Pedro si que serian bastante altos (para la altura promedio de Lima), ojala que aunque sea salgan renders a la luz.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

pedro1011 said:


> Libidito: no es por nada, pero creo que el Servat es algo antigüito. Recuerda que este catálogo es para el período 2000-2006. Pronto haré catálogos de otras décadas, y allí va a encajar perfectamente.


sorry no me di cuenta de los años


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

jeje si el servat cuantos añs tendra parece de los años 70 o 80, una pregunta el edificio interbank de que año es (el que esta en el trebol)


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

*INTERBANK*








Este edificio fue diseñado por el famoso arquitecto austríaco Hans Hollein e inaugurado en el año 2001.
La torre, de 20 pisos, 88 metros de altura y levemente inclinada, simula una vela al viento, y posee una malla de titanio que la protege de los rayos del sol.
La sala del directorio, que se halla en el piso 20, tiene un diseño completamente transparente y en un tono azul, dando la sensación de ser una nave espacial. En el techo del edificio hay un helipuerto.
PD: Contestada tu pregunta, Liquid. kay:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

El Interbank fue terminado en el 2000, me acuerdo porque llevaba el curso de construccion y fuimos a sapear los acabados.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

aya gracias por el dato pedro! ese edificio aunque no es muy alto y no tiene muchos pisos es uno de mis favoritos por el diseño


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

parece una chullpa de sillustani inmensa jajajjajajjaa


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Buena comparacion Rafo, jjeejeje...


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

el interbank se termino y abrio a comienzos del 2001


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Hotel Colón, en miraflores, pertenece a la familia de una tía mía










queda entre Jr. colon y Juan fanning


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Buena foto, Juan. Bonito el edificio del hotel.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Los edificios reales son de diseño interesante.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Tan cheveres...el hotel de tu tia tiene un diseño interesante Juanka


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

El hotel Colon es chevere, cuando fui a tomar fotos en Miraflores lo vi.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Hoy inauguran la sede del Ministerio Público en Trujillo


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Me encantaría que se hiciera un hotel a todo dar en el Paseo de los Héroes Navales o frente al Parque Universitario. En ambos sitios hay terrenos bastante grandes, y las zonas están en pleno proceso de mejoría.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Claro, justo frente al parque hay un enorme terreno que actualmente sirve de playa de estacionamiento y algunos restaurantes.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

La zona es bonita y pintoresca. Un hotel de lujo le caería a pelo, pues le daría un realce espectacular.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

El edificio del ex-banco de la Nación cercana a esta zona, está siendo demolida de a pocos, en su lugar habrá un jardín, hubiera preferido otro edificio pero igual va a quedar bonito, como dices esa zona cada día mejora más.

Lo que no me gusta es la parte que está cruzando Abancay, es fea, espero que el moderno local para el Centro Comercial El Hueco se concrete.


----------



## Kronos (Oct 7, 2005)

hablando del hueco , ese lugar iba a ser un edifio identico al gran edificio que esta asu costado , creo que era el ministerio de educacion o lago , se hubiera visto realmente interesante , osea algo asi como las torres gemelas d lima


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Ahh..que interesante.

Yo trabajé para un arquitecto en el 2003, el cual tenía mucha información sobre el proyecto para el CC El Hueco...(aunque en verdad su nombre me parece huachafo y de mal gusto)...el proyecto era interesante...no se porque hasta ahora no lo ejecutan.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

jajaja, se llama el hueco pùes como dice kronos en ese lugar se iba a construir un gran edificio, para el cual, sólo se realizó las excavaciones para los zótanos, quedando un gran forado, luego fue ocupado por vendedores ambulantes que por la forma del lugar le llamaron el Hueco, ese hueco tiene aaaaños con ese nombre, es por eso que el proyecto del nuevo centro comercial llevará el mismo nombre.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Que bacan hubiera sido si se hubiera construido ese edificio...ahora entiendo porque el del frente tiene esa forma encurvada...el otro sería casi gemelo, crearían un marco para la avenida Abancay.

Si fuera por mi tiraría todos esos puestos asquerosos y construiría un centro comercial con una tienda ancla (como uno de los proyectos para ese centro)...y con un food court y tiendas cheveres.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Y eso que antes ese lugar era peor, lleno de ambulantes y delincuentes, horrible, siquiera hoy está más ordenado, pero no deja de ser feo e informal, ojala realicen pronto ese proyecto.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Parece que ya se dio el visto bueno para llevar adelante el proyecto de Edificios El Golf-Miro Quesada a partir del presente año. La pre-venta se iniciaría en los próximos meses.
El proyecto contempla la construcción de dos edificios de 28 pisos y un edificio de 19 pisos con departamentos de entre 140 y 190 m2. 
La inversión total será de US$ 39.4 millones. 
Se espera que los inmuebles estén terminados para fines del 2007


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

A todos esos ambulantes los sacaría a patadas del lugar...para mi ese terreno no es ni será de ellos...rateros...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

En realidad creo que esa gente ya es propietaria del terreno, y si se hace el centro comercial les van a dar prioridad a ellos.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Aja...ya me imagino como se hicieron "propietarios"...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

En todo caso, la culpa es de las autoridades, en todas partes la gente pobre invade propiedades ajenas o del estado, creo que el municipio de Lima, tiene la última palabra, y es que hay gente que porque tiene 20 años vendiendo en un lugar, cree que es de su propiedad.

EL centro comercial Polvos Azules ha quedado a medias, que pena, como muchas obras en Lima.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Polvos Azules es una huachafería sin acabar...para esa gente es muy comun dejar todo a medias...pero en fin...

Como quisiera que en el Perú se aplicara las mismas leyes que en Singapur...al que ensucia, al que pinta las paredes, al que no respeta la propiedad privada recibe 20 o 30 latigazos.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Te faltó a los que orinan en la calle, me indigna ver gente meando como perros, no se pueden aguantar?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Es que son animalitos...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Tienes razón, siempre me he hecho esta pregunta, por qué si las mujeres se aguantan para ir al baño, por qué estos patas no?, bueno, yo también alguna vez he orinado en algún parque, pero por las afueras de la ciudad , en cambio hay gente que lo hace hasta en los costados de las iglesias, deberían darle no 20 sino 40 latigazos.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Hablando de eso ¿qué les parecen los edificios del thread, muchachos? Regresen al tema, please.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Ahhh si...dejemos el tema de gente fuchi al lado...jeje

Los edificios...cheveres!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

pedro1011 said:


> Hablando de eso ¿qué les parecen los edificios del thread, muchachos? Regresen al tema, please.


Tienes razón, volvamos al tema....

Sí Pedro, las imagenes están mostras, a ver si alguien aporta con más fotos.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

1 pregunta ,,, de donde sale el nombre Chocavento !? ,, que significa !??/


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

*EDIFICIO PARDO II*








20 pisos


*EDIFICIO EUROPA (JESUS MARIA)*








16 pisos


*MALECON DE LA MARINA I (MIRAFLORES)*








17 pisos


*MALECON DE LA MARINA II (MIRAFLORES)*








17 pisos


*TERRAZAS DE SAN FELIPE*








19 pisos


*EDIFICIO EL BOSQUE (JESUS MARIA)*








17 pisos


*EDIFICIO PARQUE MIRO QUESADA*








15 pisos


*PASO DE LOS ANDES CASA CLUB (PUEBLO LIBRE)*








17 pisos


*EDIFICIO BUENA VISTA (JESUS MARIA)*








Edificio de 16 pisos, frente al Campo de Marte


*TORRE DE LA REPUBLICA (SAN ISIDRO)*








En la cuadra 39 del Paseo de la República. 16 pisos








_Foto: Skyperú34_


*LAS TORRES DE CANTERAC (MAGDALENA)*








En la esquina de Brasil con Canterac. 16 pisos


*EDIFICIO RAMSEY (MAGDALENA)*








En el jirón Juan de Aliaga. 15 pisos


*RESIDENCIAL DEL PORTILLO (JESUS MARIA)*








Frente al Campo de Marte, en la esquina de Nazca y Horacio Urteaga. 18 pisos


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

que bueno leer eso pedro !!! tal como lo suponia, la demanda tenia que volver pronto, y nuevamente veremos edificios de oficinas construyendose por doquier


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Que bien por lima ! ,, lo bueno esque esta avansando a grandes pasos !


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Chocavento, no será por que corta el viento.


----------

